# Existe algun regulador de tension de 24V?



## mgd (Jul 20, 2006)

Existe algun regulador de tension de 24V aue no sea regulable, quiero decir tension de salida constante??? es q he encontrado el LM338 pero me han dicho que al fijar la tension perdere potencia...
gracias


----------



## Ehecatl (Jul 20, 2006)

¿Preguntaste por qué perderás potencia?
¿Tú que piensas? ¿realmente la perderás?
Por cierto, no nos has dicho que corriente de salida vas a manejar.


----------



## mgd (Jul 21, 2006)

Ahi esta el problema, la intensidad de salida es de mas o menos 8A...
Y lo de perder potencia me lo han dicho por el circuito de reglage de tension, con las resistencias, pero yo creo que como la intensidad que va a pasar por ellas es pequena no perdere gran cosa, no?
Gracias


----------



## MaMu (Jul 22, 2006)

mgd dijo:
			
		

> Existe algun regulador de tension de 24V aue no sea regulable, quiero decir tension de salida constante??? es q he encontrado el LM338 pero me han dicho que al fijar la tension perdere potencia...
> gracias



Existe. Podes probar un 7824.

Saludos.


----------



## mgd (Jul 24, 2006)

Gracias, pero el 7824 tiene una corriente maxima de 1A...
Me parece que pondre el LM338 y va que chuta, pero gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Yack2009 (Abr 4, 2009)

Si lo que quieres es sacar una buena cantidad de corriente puedes colocar tips en cascada para que sean estos quienes te sumistren la corriente cuando superes el amperio que el 7424 te da. cualquier cosa escribe y te envio el diagrama.


----------



## dumaine (Jul 31, 2009)

Saludos a todos....  Yack2009: podrias subir el diagrama para obtener mayor corriente del 7424 porfavor?  Gracias...


----------



## electrodan (Jul 31, 2009)

Coloques lo que coloques, *siempre* perderás potencia, debido a las pérdidas de calor. Pero es lo que hay que pagar por tener una tensión estable y regulada.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/149145/
y tal vez esto te ayude en algo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/210184/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

